# Bumble Bee Tuna



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wanted to share that I tired their new pouches of white albacore tuna. Its grilled and available in lemon pepper, Mesquite, and mandarin soy. I tried the first two flavors and they were VERY good. That is coming from someone that hates fish. It doesn't have a really fishy taste and the smell is not too bad either. So for $3.29 its a great meal if you are on the go and found yourself without prepared food. You can grab a pouch and something from produce and not mess up your diet. There is no carbs and its low sodium. Contains 35g protein. I got that with a pint of skim milk and an orange pepper for lunch yesterday. So I didn't have any guilt about eating out.

Now for a question for everyone. How many times per week is it safe for me to eat this tuna? I am worried about mercury poisoning. I've heard so many different opinions that I want a few more.


----------



## thajeepster (Apr 22, 2005)

i dont know about the mercury... but i do know that those tuna steaks, at least the one with soy has over a 1000 mg sodium... so id stay away from that.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2005)

BUMBLE BEE ® Prime Fillet ??? Albacore Steak Entrées 

Product Size: 4 oz (113g) 






Ginger and Soy





Serv Size 4 oz/113g
Servings: 1
Calories 170
   Fat Cal. 20
* Percent Daily Values 
(DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.      

Amount/Serving %DV*  Amount/Serving %DV* 



Total Fat 2.5g 3%   Total Carb. 3g 1%  

   Sat. Fat 0g 0%      Fiber 0g 0%  
   Trans Fat 0g     

Cholest. 40mg 13%      Sugars 3g    

Sodium 1030mg 43%   Protein 34g  



Vitamin A  0% ??? Vitamin C  0% ??? Calcium  0% ??? Iron  8% ???  




 INGREDIENTS: Ginger and Soy: WHITE TUNA, MARINADE (WATER, SUNFLOWER OIL, SOY SAUCE(WATER, SOYBEANS, WHEAT, SALT), SUGAR, GARLIC POWDER, SALT), GINGER.
CONTAINS: TUNA, WHEAT, SOY.


Lemon and Cracked Pepper





Serv Size 4 oz/113g
Servings: 1
Calories 160
   Fat Cal. 10
* Percent Daily Values 
(DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.      

Amount/Serving %DV*  Amount/Serving %DV* 



Total Fat 1.0g 2%   Total Carb. 0g 0%  

   Sat. Fat 0g 0%      Fiber 0g 0%  

Cholest. 50mg 17%      Sugars 0g    

Sodium 370mg 16%   Protein 36g  



Vitamin A  0% ??? Vitamin C  0% ??? Calcium  0% ??? Iron  0% ???  




 INGREDIENTS: Lemon and Cracked Pepper: WHITE TUNA, MARINADE (WATER, SOYBEAN OIL, SALT, LEMON FLAVOR, SUGAR, CITRIC ACID),BLACK PEPPER.
CONTAINS: TUNA, SOY.


Mesquite Grilled





Serv Size 4 oz/113g
Servings: 1
Calories 150
   Fat Cal. 10
* Percent Daily Values 
(DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.      

Amount/Serving %DV*  Amount/Serving %DV* 



Total Fat 1.5g 2%   Total Carb. 0g 0%  

   Sat. Fat 0g 0%      Fiber 0g 0%  

Cholest. 40mg 14%      Sugars 0g    

Sodium 370mg 15%   Protein 35g  



Vitamin A  0% ??? Vitamin C  0% ??? Calcium  0% ??? Iron  2% ???  




 INGREDIENTS: Mesquite Grilled: WHITE TUNA, MARINADE (WATER, SOYBEAN OIL, SALT, MESQUITE GRILLED FLAVOR), BLACK PEPPER.
CONTAINS: TUNA, SOY.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2005)

Based on this info the mesquite and lemon pepper ones only have 370mg sodium...that is not TOO bad. The ginger soy just sounds nasty to me anyways so no worries about me eating it.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

Mercury will kill you. Just like Splenda. Don't forget that!


----------



## overthepond (Apr 23, 2005)

I guess you'll know when your hair starts falling out!

I don't think tuna is on the watchlist for mercury, that's more like salmon.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 23, 2005)

no, Tuna is on the list as well.  I believe almost all seafood is.  The government will tell you not to have more than a can or two a week, but I couldn't comment on what having more might do.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 25, 2005)

I eat as much tuna as I always have, since I know the brand I get is from Hawaiian waters and tests have shown mercury levels haven't changed in 21+ years around here I feel safe, I feel more threatened when changing a fluorescent light bulb than I do eating tuna.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 25, 2005)

I want to move to O`ahu...


----------



## SANDYSANDY (Apr 26, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I eat as much tuna as I always have, since I know the brand I get is from Hawaiian waters and tests have shown mercury levels haven't changed in 21+ years around here I feel safe, I feel more threatened when changing a fluorescent light bulb than I do eating tuna.



I  heard that the mercury levels are not found in the water, because its actually from the can which the fish is in, that why the they tell u not to eat more then one canned item a week


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2005)

SANDYSANDY said:
			
		

> I  heard that the mercury levels are not found in the water, because its actually from the can which the fish is in, that why the they tell u not to eat more then one canned item a week



I don't know if this is true.....but lets pretend it is....the white albacore I am referring to is in a pouch.


----------



## squanto (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, don't eat any beef either cuz you'll get mad cow. And don't eat any chicken cuz you'll get salmonella. And don't eat any vegetables cuz they are made with pesticides. And don't eat any sugar cuz it will make you fat. And don't eat too much fat cuz it will give you heart disease. And don't eat too little fat cuz not enough fat is bad for your skin. And don't go outside cuz you will get skin cancer. Don't drink water cuz it has chemicals in it.

Just kill yourself while you're ahead.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 27, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Mercury will kill you. Just like Splenda. Don't forget that!


On a serious note, I was concerned about the mercury levels in my blood, so I had the doc test for it at my last physical. My level was 1 point higher than the highest number in the "normal" range.....as for me...I'm cutting back on tuna.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 27, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> On a serious note, I was concerned about the mercury levels in my blood, so I had the doc test for it at my last physical. My level was 1 point higher than the highest number in the "normal" range.....as for me...I'm cutting back on tuna.



How much tuna were you eating leading up to your levels being slightly elevated?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> How much tuna were you eating leading up to your levels being slightly elevated?


She could have eaten some rice grown in a mercury high soil or water, she could have been down wind of where someone broke a fluorescent tube or thermometer/thermostat, could have gotten it from a dental filling, etc.  Inhaled mercury is more potent than ingested mercury.  

 Did you know the "mad hatters" of the old day's went mad because of the mercury they used when making felt hats.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 28, 2005)

I was eating a can/day. I cut back to 1/2 can a day. Going to go without for a while and eat more chicken. Its more $$ but its my health.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> I was eating a can/day. I cut back to 1/2 can a day. Going to go without for a while and eat more chicken. Its more $$ but its my health.



I shop at Sam's Club and get large boneless skinless breasts for cheaper then tuna would cost me. I just get sick of eating chicken all the damn time.

If I could afford it and thought it was ok for me I would eat steak and lobster 5 times a day....and steak and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2005)

And all this shit that is stored in aluminum, well Aluminum has been linked to Alzheimers Desease which is related to Mad Cow.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there anything we can eat that won't kill us? Its beginning to look as if we're all going to have to turn into vegans! I DON'T THINK SO!!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 29, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Is there anything we can eat that won't kill us? Its beginning to look as if we're all going to have to turn into vegans! I DON'T THINK SO!!




NO!  Everything contains trace amounts of  neptunium-239!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Is there anything we can eat that won't kill us? Its beginning to look as if we're all going to have to turn into vegans! I DON'T THINK SO!!


Thats why you have to eat a combination of everything.  Variety in your diet will keep you healthy and help you stay on your diet.


----------

